# GS3 Ebay



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Possible bargain for someone seeming Bella B are selling these for 5k

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Marzocco-GS-3-Espresso-Machine-Coffee-/271232586550?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3f26b8d336


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

One was on eBay couple of week at in London . Went for £2600 in the end . Always a bit suss when they simply copy and paste a photo of the net, rather than take a photo of the actual item .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

watch that get pulled before the end of the auction.....


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like it was pulled when offered previously, but now back on sale again as though that fell through.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I saw the one a couple of weeks back on as a gb5 (pic gs3) with the link to the gs3 and no answer to my question on clarification.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like a scam


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

On The one a couple of weeks back, I asked him for his Best price to end , he said £2800.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Seller looks genuine with >300 feedbacks, but no coffee history. Definitely one to inspect in person before bidding...


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Am I missing something here - the description says 110v ?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

probably why its been re listed again


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

vintagecigarman said:


> Am I missing something here - the description says 110v ?


He's just copy any pasted from a website. Looks like espresso parts from the description.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

About to finish!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Hope no one bought a 110v version


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Didn't they edit it at the bottom saying 220?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

glevum said:


> Hope no one bought a 110v version


i hope so toooo


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Did you nab it CC?


----------

